# closed reduction of nasal septum



## vdepta (Aug 5, 2010)

This question is for ambulatory facility claim. Physician performed  a bilateral inferior turbinate outfracture with Goldman elevator that included a submucous turbinate tissue ablation.  Then performed a blunt reduction of the nasal septum with Goldman elevator. Since the nasal septum was not an open procedure is it inappropriate to code  30520 with 30140-50?  Should the surgery center bill an unlisted procedure instead (30140-50, 30999).

ENT is my weakest specialty, so any insight is appreciated. 

Vicki


----------

